# Louisiana Grills LG900 Pellet Smoker



## disco

Louisiana Grill 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 20, 2015






I saved my nickels and dimes, was very nice to She Who Must Be Obeyed, and treated myself to a new smoker. The Bradley had done 3 years of yeomen service and had made much great food. However, its inability to get to higher temperatures finally got to me and I bought a Louisiana Grills LG900 pellet smoker. 













Louisiana Grill 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 20, 2015






The unit come boxed up and is heavy so take help when you go to pick it up and unload it. I purchased the grill, a cover and a bag of pellets and it came to just over $1,000. She Who Must Be Obeyed is still shaking her head.

You cut the straps and open the top of the box where the instructions are.  You pull the box up and all the parts are relatively easy to get to. I went to the parts list in the instructions and I had everything plus one extra part. I really hate that.

I started putting it together per the instructions. Each section of the instructions tells you the part you need to complete that section. Two of the sections describe screws you don’t have and aren’t in the parts list. Not wanting to take a chance, I called the toll free support line. I had the right parts, the screws supplied are different from the parts list but perform the necessary functions. The extra part was a handle that hooks onto the hopper without any mention in the instructions or part list. Sigh.

Once I knew what everything was for, it went together quite easily. However, I really wish they put an update page in the box or at least have an updated instruction on their site.

When it was put together, all pieces fit together will with no gaps and was sturdy. It moved easily on the casters.

For those of you who don’t know, a pellet smoker uses small hardwood pellets as the fuel to produce both the heat and the smoke. The pellets are loaded into a hopper and an auger feeds the pellets to a box where they burn to produce the heat and smoke. The hopper on this smoker is only of medium size and will need refilling if you do a really long smoke. You can by an attachment that lets it hold more pellets.

The smoker has a start up procedure that ignites the pellets for you and it worked perfectly. It has a controller that you can set to a temperature and the smoker maintains that temperature like your oven. I have done a low smoke of a ham and had difficulty maintaining temperature. However, I did not follow the instructions in the manual.

They recommend you heat to 450 F for every smoke and then back off on the temperature.  I didn’t do this with my first low smoke. I thought I would just set it the temperature to 180 F and go. It just didn’t hold temperature. When I followed the instructions on the second low smoke, it held temperature very well. Lesson learned, follow the instructions.

I have done a couple of higher heat smokes and the temperature control and results were perfect. I was even able to bake cornbread in it like an oven.

The unit also has a temperature probe you can use to track the temperature of meat you are taking and it will automatically reduce the heat when it gets to a desired temperature. It worked as advertised but I am a control freak. I want to control the temperature of my unit not a probe. I just set the temperature higher and use it as a temperature display. If you want to use the keep warm feature, it works.

The only other downside I had was some grease dripping if I put anything that splatters too close to the lid. Move it back an inch and it is fine.

As for the food, this unit produces less smoke than my old Bradley. However, it gives a nice mild smoke flavour that She Who Must Be Obeyed likes. A big plus when the missus likes it!

There is more smoke generated at lower temperatures which made for great tasting ribs when cooked around 200 F.

This unit does require some work to maintain. It burns wood pellets so it generates ash. I did not notice a lot of ash build up but you will want to clear the burn box of ash every few smokes. This requires removing a large plate. It isn’t a major job but I would recommend doing it regularly.

Now that I have gotten used to it, I love this method of cooking. Great control, nice smoke and good food.

The final verdict is that this smoker does everything I want well and I am looking forward to making many great dishes in it. I would recommend it and I am happy I bought it. I will post the first smoke soon.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj

Congrats and best of luck! That is a nice size unit and LG has some nice options. I have been in Pellet Grill research mode for a week now. I've read hundreds of posts on various sites. Pellet Brand and Performance, Metal Gauge, Burn Pot Material, Controller Types, Grill Sizes, Nice to Have vs. Need to Need to Have Options, Direct Heat Grilling Capabilities, Indirect Grilling, Multi-Zone Grilling, Uniform Temp Charts and Chinese vs. American Made...The list is endless and mind boggling. Have fun...JJ


----------



## disco

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Congrats and best of luck! That is a nice size unit and LG has some nice options. I have been in Pellet Grill research mode for a week now. I've read hundreds of posts on various sites. Pellet Brand and Performance, Metal Gauge, Burn Pot Material, Controller Types, Grill Sizes, Nice to Have vs. Need to Need to Have Options, Direct Heat Grilling Capabilities, Indirect Grilling, Multi-Zone Grilling, Uniform Temp Charts and Chinese vs. American Made...The list is endless and mind boggling. Have fun...JJ


 I did the same thing. What finally tipped it to the LG is there is a dealer in my hometown. It makes it nice for support.

Disco


----------



## seenred

Congrats on the new rig Disco, and welcome to pellet cooking!  Those LGs have some very nice features.  Sounds like you're having good results so far...looking forward to seeing some of your cooks!

Red


----------



## disco

SeenRed said:


> Congrats on the new rig Disco, and welcome to pellet cooking! Those LGs have some very nice features. Sounds like you're having good results so far...looking forward to seeing some of your cooks!
> 
> Red


Thanks, Red. It has been fun so far!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Congrats Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Does SWMBO know this will make you hotter than you could get before???

Does she know that now that you're a "Pellet-Pooper" you'll be dropping little piles of pellets around the house just like a Bunny Rabbit???

Can't wait to see all the Great Vittles coming from that Thing!!!

Bear


----------



## sawinredneck

Great review and congrats!


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does SWMBO know this will make you hotter than you could get before???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she know that now that you're a "Pellet-Pooper" you'll be dropping little piles of pellets around the house just like a Bunny Rabbit???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see all the Great Vittles coming from that Thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear



Har. She has used the term pooper and me in the same sentence before. Sadly, it had a totally different connotation.


----------



## disco

sawinredneck said:


> Great review and congrats!


Thanks! I am enjoying the new smoker.

Disco


----------



## goliath

Hi Disco

i have the LG 450 and have become quite accomplished with it  :)
the temp holds very well, my ignitor went on me and im waiting for a new one so in the mean time i just toss a couple pellets in and start with my torch. for extra smoke i use a tube smoker and it is fantastic. i actually upgraded to the digital controls and they are awesome (same as yours)

to help with clean up i use heavy foil on my drip pan. just keeps things cleaner. i have shop vac the unit out every few cooks. 1 thing i learned is turn it down to temp gradually or it can go out on you !!!!

the most impressive thing about these units is the ability to do skinless boneless chicken breast and have it come out so moist that it is even juicy 2 days later out of the fridge. i figure its because of the convection style cooking.

ENJOY YOUR NEW GRILL !!!!!!

Goliath


----------



## disco

GOLIATH said:


> Hi Disco
> 
> i have the LG 450 and have become quite accomplished with it  :)
> the temp holds very well, my ignitor went on me and im waiting for a new one so in the mean time i just toss a couple pellets in and start with my torch. for extra smoke i use a tube smoker and it is fantastic. i actually upgraded to the digital controls and they are awesome (same as yours)
> 
> to help with clean up i use heavy foil on my drip pan. just keeps things cleaner. i have shop vac the unit out every few cooks. 1 thing i learned is turn it down to temp gradually or it can go out on you !!!!
> 
> the most impressive thing about these units is the ability to do skinless boneless chicken breast and have it come out so moist that it is even juicy 2 days later out of the fridge. i figure its because of the convection style cooking.
> 
> ENJOY YOUR NEW GRILL !!!!!!
> 
> Goliath


Thanks so much for the info. The manual I got suggests lifting the lid to reduce the temperature. It goes down faster and since I have followed the instruction, no problems with reducing the temperature.

I followed your advice and cooked a boneless skinless breast tonight. It turned out great!

Disco


----------



## bigtrain74

Disco, it's been a few months and we've seem some great pics of the cooker in action. You still very pleased with it's performance? Any complaints?


----------



## disco

BigTrain74 said:


> Disco, it's been a few months and we've seem some great pics of the cooker in action. You still very pleased with it's performance? Any complaints?


Overall, I am very happy with the pellet smoker. It is very versatile and does a great job. Here are the pluses and minuses I have noted since buying it.

Pluses:

It holds a steady temperature well if you preheat it (it needs to burn for a while and then lower the heat to where you want by opening the door).

It really is set and forget.

It gives a nice level of smoke at lower temperatures. Enough for me but not too strong for the missus.

It works great as a cold smoker with an AMNPS.

Minuses:

As it works by burning wood pellets, it does get a fine layer of ash on the grids and interior. This is easy to clean off.

I have had some problems with the ingniter and have been messing with it to get it working right.

It is a pain to get to the burn box to empty it. You have to lift out a large curved deflector.

Overall, I really like it and would recommend it.

Disco


----------



## bigtrain74

Disco said:


> Overall, I am very happy with the pellet smoker. It is very versatile and does a great job. Here are the pluses and minuses I have noted since buying it.
> 
> Pluses:
> 
> It holds a steady temperature well if you preheat it (it needs to burn for a while and then lower the heat to where you want by opening the door).
> 
> It really is set and forget.
> 
> It gives a nice level of smoke at lower temperatures. Enough for me but not too strong for the missus.
> 
> It works great as a cold smoker with an AMNPS.
> 
> Minuses:
> 
> As it works by burning wood pellets, it does get a fine layer of ash on the grids and interior. This is easy to clean off.
> 
> I have had some problems with the ingniter and have been messing with it to get it working right.
> 
> It is a pain to get to the burn box to empty it. You have to lift out a large curved deflector.
> 
> Overall, I really like it and would recommend it.
> 
> Disco


Thanks for the quick review. Unfortunately, the fine layer of ash you refer to is something that happens to all pellet cookers. What could be the issue with the hotrod? Not sticking out far enough into the firepot to ignite the pellets?


----------



## disco

BigTrain74 said:


> Thanks for the quick review. Unfortunately, the fine layer of ash you refer to is something that happens to all pellet cookers. What could be the issue with the hotrod? Not sticking out far enough into the firepot to ignite the pellets?


It is in a metal tube and protrudes out. It seems if it isn't seated right in the tube, it doesn't heat up right. I have adjusted it a couple of times and it is working better. I just hope I don't end up having to mess with it a lot.

I forgot to mention in the minuses that it doesn't give much smoke at higher temperatures but that just goes with a pellet smoker too.

Disco


----------



## bigtrain74

Disco said:


> It is in a metal tube and protrudes out. It seems if it isn't seated right in the tube, it doesn't heat up right. I have adjusted it a couple of times and it is working better. I just hope I don't end up having to mess with it a lot.
> 
> I forgot to mention in the minuses that it doesn't give much smoke at higher temperatures but that just goes with a pellet smoker too.
> 
> Disco


I would just simply call them up and let them know of that. They are a breeze to swap out (I'm sure they are all similar.) I've only gone through one RecTec Hotrod in 2.5 years. If the hotrod is the same as another companys (the plug would have to match up) just pick one of those up for around $10 and see if that makes a difference. Im not going to lie, my hotrod doesnt stick out that far on the RecTec.


----------



## disco

BigTrain74 said:


> I would just simply call them up and let them know of that. They are a breeze to swap out (I'm sure they are all similar.) I've only gone through one RecTec Hotrod in 2.5 years. If the hotrod is the same as another companys (the plug would have to match up) just pick one of those up for around $10 and see if that makes a difference. Im not going to lie, my hotrod doesnt stick out that far on the RecTec.


I will be going to the manufacturer for help if I haven't got it. I like your idea of getting a different one if they can't help.


----------



## jayace

Disco,

Any new feedback a couple months further down the road? I'm considering the CS570. Was leaning to a Masterbuilt Electric but have decided to go right to the pellet for the same reasons you described. I've been using a Brinkman ECB for a couple years. I'm in Calgary and see that you're a Cdn in the Rockies, where did you buy yours from and were/ are you happy with the service and price you got it for?


----------



## disco

Well, Jay, as a BC Lion fan from childhood I will still respond despite the Stampeder's logo!

I like the smoker more and more as I use it. I find I use the sliding plate on the grease plate for searing way more than I thought I would. I have used it to bake bread which shows it holds temperature really well. I have obtained an A-Maze-N tube to generate more smoke if I want it at higher temperatures but don't use it often.

I bought it at Home Hardware and got a good price and they were very helpful, throwing in a bag of pellets.

It is a nice unit.

The major concern with the original purchase was the poor building instructions but I got help when I phoned.

Ongoing, the only nagging complaint is that you need to take care reducing the cooking temperature by large amounts. If you are smoking at 500 F and want to lower to 200 F it may go out if you just turn the heat control down. I get around it by opening the lid when I turn the heat control down a lot. I leave it open until it is close to the temperature I want and all seems to be fine.

Overall, it is a very easy way to cook and I am enjoying it.

Here are some tips:

It makes a great cold smoker if you put an A-Maze-N product in it and prop the lid open a bit.
Some things cook a bit faster than they would in your oven as it blows air through the unit making it like a convection oven
Heat it up first. It works way better if you get it hot and then turn it down.
It is my understanding that the CS series is higher quality than the LG series so I am jealous if you get it.

Go Lions!

Disco


----------



## jayace

Lol, thanks for looking beyond the logo and for the quick response.



I will check with my local HH and see if they are carrying them, I have one in Okotoks and I think Airdrie too. 



I've heard the common theme about reducing the temp too quickly so its good to be aware of. An A-Maze-N was definitely on my radar for cold smokes as well, do you use the tray or tube? I was also planing on a Maverick 733 to keep a close eye on temps of the grill and the meat. 



Thanks again, I really appreciate the feedback. I'm a "gatherer of info" type of guy before I make an expensive purchase like this so all this info is a huge help.



Go Stamps...and Flames! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Jay


----------



## disco

I usually use the tray for cold smoking but when it is really cold, I have used the tube as it generates more heat and keeps stuff from freezing while I'm cold smoking.

Actually, if you want to get me going on hockey, you would have said go Hitmen as our local team is the Ice. I went to an Ice game in Calgary in December. You will be glad to know they lost badly to the Hitmen.


----------



## mbenro

I know this post is about 7 months old, but just curious which one you decided on. I'm in the process of deciding myself.


----------



## disco

mbenro said:


> I know this post is about 7 months old, but just curious which one you decided on. I'm in the process of deciding myself.


I'm assuming you are asking between the tube and pellet smoker. I have one of each and use them in different circumstances.

If you mean the pellet smoker, I bough the Louisiana Grills LG900


----------



## mbenro

Well apparently I don't know how to reply directly to a post because I was actually asking that of Chef JimmyJ as he was in the middle of his decision making process regarding which pellet smoke/grill to buy. But thanks for the reply anyway. I got some very good info on the LG900 from your post, that product is one of my finalists.


----------



## disco

mbenro said:


> Well apparently I don't know how to reply directly to a post because I was actually asking that of Chef JimmyJ as he was in the middle of his decision making process regarding which pellet smoke/grill to buy. But thanks for the reply anyway. I got some very good info on the LG900 from your post, that product is one of my finalists.


Har! No problem! Good luck on your research.


----------



## Jeffoms

how many pounds of pellets does the LG 900 use per hour at various temperatures?

Thanks


----------



## disco

Jeffoms said:


> how many pounds of pellets does the LG 900 use per hour at various temperatures?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I haven't actually done a measured burn. However, one hopper did five hours of smoking for a ham.


----------



## Bearcarver

disco said:


> Sorry, I haven't actually done a measured burn. However, one hopper did five hours of smoking for a ham.



Smoking your Ham in the Hopper??
You didn't get that one from me! ;)

Bear


----------



## darkman

This is to all in this post. Things change. If you were doing it all again would you change anything? Updated technology and designs or manufacturer changes (some good some bad) all can effect our decisions. 

I'm looking at a used FEC100 and an Amerique. At the other end of the spectrum a MES XL. What others would you suggest now?

All thought are appreciated.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke

Hi Disco/all, just joined the forum and am very excited to get cracking. 
I am about to purchase an LG900. 
I have a lot of questions but the first would be about initial burn off or seasoning. 
What's your thoughts on this as it's the first step before any cooking can take place??
Cheers Pete


----------



## disco

Kiwi Smoke said:


> Hi Disco/all, just joined the forum and am very excited to get cracking.
> I am about to purchase an LG900.
> I have a lot of questions but the first would be about initial burn off or seasoning.
> What's your thoughts on this as it's the first step before any cooking can take place??
> Cheers Pete


As the manufacturer recommends it, I would go with the burn off. You just don't know what's on the grills from the factory.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke

Sweetas mate..
Thanks


----------



## Kiwi Smoke

Hey Disco, finally got my LG900 home and burnt off...


----------



## disco

Kiwi Smoke said:


> Hey Disco, finally got my LG900 home and burnt off...


Enjoy! What's your first cook going to be?


----------



## Kiwi Smoke

Probably a couple of chickens on Friday night. If the rain ever stops..


----------



## disco

Low and slow or higher temp, the LG does both!


----------



## Kiwi Smoke

Really looking to get some experience with low and slow just because I haven't done this style before.
Not sure if the plan will work though lots of rain for the next few days.


----------



## Kiwi Smoke

Got a break in the weather on Sunday and did my first chicken cook.


----------



## pitchinwedge

Anybody know of an effective way to add wifi ability to this grill?  Wifi thermometers anre nice, but I haven't found anything that is able to control the PID.  Thanks!


----------



## retfr8flyr

The best way I can think of is to check with Savannah Stoker https://www.savannahstoker.com/  and see if their P.I.D controller will work with your Louisiana grill. This would a huge improvement to your grill by itself and then they are supposed to launch a remote control for their controller early next year. The other option would be to get the upgrade kit from Smoke Daddy https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/pellet-pro-pid-controller-complete-pellet-grill-upgrade-kit/ and then add their remote control. It's not an inexpensive upgrade to add remote control to a grill.


----------



## MauleGuy

Hi,  I would like to resurrect this thread.

Does any one know of a pellet smoker/grill with dimensions similar to the Louisiana Grill LG900   32 1/2" X 19 1/2" that has an approximate  consistent temperature across the grilling area?  

The LG900 consistently has about a 30F difference in cooking area temperature from right to left.   This makes cooking multiple items a real challenge as the right gets done far earlier than the left.  I either need to swap everything in mid cook or take items off at markedly different times.  If this is normal for the larger grills, just let me know.

I have a nice place to roll the LG into and would like to find something that was not much higher. 

Open to suggestions.  I figure to sell the LG to someone locally next spring and replace it. 

Their customer service is interesting.  They are happy to send parts as long as the customer is willing to disassemble the grill to install them.  Replacing the temperature probe is essentially impossible since one has to remove the hopper from the end of the barrel and the screws that need to be loosened are on the inside of the cooking chamber. They are pretty much welded to the end plate due to heat and corrosion.  No amount of Mouse Milk or other thread loosener allows the screws to be broken loose before stripping the Philips head.  I have always thought that engineers should have to service things in the field they design so they will understand the consequences of their work. I found this to be true from Lockheed onwards in my career.


----------



## disco

MauleGuy said:


> Hi,  I would like to resurrect this thread.
> 
> Does any one know of a pellet smoker/grill with dimensions similar to the Louisiana Grill LG900   32 1/2" X 19 1/2" that has an approximate  consistent temperature across the grilling area?
> 
> The LG900 consistently has about a 30F difference in cooking area temperature from right to left.   This makes cooking multiple items a real challenge as the right gets done far earlier than the left.  I either need to swap everything in mid cook or take items off at markedly different times.  If this is normal for the larger grills, just let me know.
> 
> I have a nice place to roll the LG into and would like to find something that was not much higher.
> 
> Open to suggestions.  I figure to sell the LG to someone locally next spring and replace it.
> 
> Their customer service is interesting.  They are happy to send parts as long as the customer is willing to disassemble the grill to install them.  Replacing the temperature probe is essentially impossible since one has to remove the hopper from the end of the barrel and the screws that need to be loosened are on the inside of the cooking chamber. They are pretty much welded to the end plate due to heat and corrosion.  No amount of Mouse Milk or other thread loosener allows the screws to be broken loose before stripping the Philips head.  I have always thought that engineers should have to service things in the field they design so they will understand the consequences of their work. I found this to be true from Lockheed onwards in my career.


I have upgraded to the Traeger Timberline. It has been great for temperature control but it is higher than the LG due to the use of 3 trays that give a lot of cooking space but have an oval chamber.


----------



## MauleGuy

Thanks will have a look.


----------



## chef jimmyj

disco said:


> I have upgraded to the Traeger Timberline. It has been great for temperature control but it is higher than the LG due to the use of 3 trays that give a lot of cooking space but have an oval chamber.



What is there about the Traeger that warrants the big price increase over the LG? The latest, LG Black Label 1200 w/WiFi, PID, 14 gauge steel. Is $999, compared to $1999 for the Timberline 1300. BTW, I'm still looking, was set on a KUMA Platinum, then they stopped production...JJ

Well, I thought about this a minute and went and Got your answer without the wait...I went and watched your two Videos and Subscribed as well. I now can see the difference with the double wall construction and some of the bells and whistles  Thanks and great job on the videos...JJ


----------



## MauleGuy

chef jimmyj said:


> What is there about the Traeger that warrants the big price increase over the LG? The latest, LG Black Label 1200 w/WiFi, PID, 14 gauge steel. Is $999, compared to $1999 for the Timberline 1300. BTW, I'm still looking, was set on a KUMA Platinum, then they stopped production...JJ
> 
> Well, I thought about this a minute and went and Got your answer without the wait...I went and watched your two Videos and Subscribed as well. I now can see the difference with the double wall construction and some of the bells and whistles  Thanks and great job on the videos...JJ


Chef Jimmyj, I went for the lower priced LG900 at Costco due to the larger size and the huge price difference with Traeger.  My major gripe is the temperature differential from one end of the grate to the other, which  I think is a basic design flaw.  It also is a bit of a pellet hog which I think is due to the forced air system coupled with the numerous vent holes along the top rear and the single wall construction.  I have not dealt w/ Traeger's customer service much since the dotcom guy bought the company and moved it to Salt Lake City.  It is looking more like a app that happens to sell grills rather than a grill company that happens to have an app.


----------



## disco

chef jimmyj said:


> What is there about the Traeger that warrants the big price increase over the LG? The latest, LG Black Label 1200 w/WiFi, PID, 14 gauge steel. Is $999, compared to $1999 for the Timberline 1300. BTW, I'm still looking, was set on a KUMA Platinum, then they stopped production...JJ
> 
> Well, I thought about this a minute and went and Got your answer without the wait...I went and watched your two Videos and Subscribed as well. I now can see the difference with the double wall construction and some of the bells and whistles  Thanks and great job on the videos...JJ



There is no doubt the Timberline is substantially a better smoker than the LG900 but you pay for that. However, I did a lot of great food on the LG! Thanks for the kind words. 



MauleGuy said:


> Chef Jimmyj, I went for the lower priced LG900 at Costco due to the larger size and the huge price difference with Traeger.  My major gripe is the temperature differential from one end of the grate to the other, which  I think is a basic design flaw.  It also is a bit of a pellet hog which I think is due to the forced air system coupled with the numerous vent holes along the top rear and the single wall construction.  I have not dealt w/ Traeger's customer service much since the dotcom guy bought the company and moved it to Salt Lake City.  It is looking more like a app that happens to sell grills rather than a grill company that happens to have an app.



You are right about the higher temperature variations on the LG. Also, the Timberline definitely uses less pellets. However, it is a price/benefit comparison each person has to make.

As for the customer service, it has been the weakest part of the experiment but they did solve my problem eventually. 

Basically, both units did what they were supposed to while the Traeger Timberline is more consistent and makes it easier.


----------



## MauleGuy

MauleGuy said:


> Chef Jimmyj, I went for the lower priced LG900 at Costco due to the larger size and the huge price difference with Traeger.  My major gripe is the temperature differential from one end of the grate to the other, which  I think is a basic design flaw.  It also is a bit of a pellet hog which I think is due to the forced air system coupled with the numerous vent holes along the top rear and the single wall construction.  I have not dealt w/ Traeger's customer service much since the dotcom guy bought the company and moved it to Salt Lake City.  It is looking more like a app that happens to sell grills rather than a grill company that happens to have an app.


Update:  I found a home for the LG-900 and sold it.

After much looking reading I decided on a RecTeq RT-590 which arrived this week.  First impressions are good.  The quality of construction is excellent and the ability to hold temperature looks very good.  More at home R&D to come.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great to hear you got a new toy. Best of luck with it...JJ


----------

